# BMW presents “Vehicular Small Cell” at Mobile World Congress 2015 in Barcelona.



## MSgtMel (Feb 23, 2011)

Would really like to see this as standard equipment on all models from - the - get - go, instead of starting as an option and transitioning over several years!


----------

